# Glow Sticks- Great Deal



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

These are for the Bracelet Glow Sticks....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

They come with the joints if you want to make bracelets but you don't have to. I just orderd two packs. I'll be hanging them from the celing in the dot room.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Great idea!! Do the stores have them or just on-line? I also heard that the glow liquid can get old - even though you don't bend or break the seal - and so the liquid may not be very bright after a few months of storage. What have you heard? Still - great price for such a large amount. Worth the experiment to see if they keep until October.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Michaels sells tubes of 15 for a dollar, when on sale for .66 cents. I bought 300 on sale last year for $13.00. The kids loved them.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

we went to the dollar store and got a few of the 15 pack for a $1 to hand out at Halloween, they were a success!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Great idea!! Do the stores have them or just on-line? I also heard that the glow liquid can get old - even though you don't bend or break the seal - and so the liquid may not be very bright after a few months of storage. What have you heard? Still - great price for such a large amount. Worth the experiment to see if they keep until October.


 
I think it said just on-line. The reviews seemed good. I ordered two packs I won't mess with them untill halloween. If the fluid run's out it's not that big of a deal. I can always use them for something else.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

you can find them on EBAY for 4-6 dollors for 100 I bought 2000 for 35.00 and resale them at the night races here at my local race track I make around 300.00 and watch the races..


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

they are also great to stick in pumkins... and props.. of if your stuck if the power goes out..oh and there great for the kids.. my kids just love them


----------

